# Obtaining a Driving Licence in Dubai



## jaffar

Hi to all members of expatforums,

I'd be able to give you info on obtaining a driving licence in dubai.

Feel free to contact me for any queries related to this field.

Cheers,
Jaff


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks - although we have had posts on this before. 


Do you work for the RTA?


----------



## jaffar

I work for a driving center. We are linked to the RTA.


----------



## Elphaba

Fortunatlely we Brits don't have to retake a test! 



-


----------



## jack

I am hving Malaysian driving license. Please advise how to obtain dubai license.


----------



## Santa

I have had a Canadian license but already expired, and a valid Hong Kong license. What will be the simplest method to obtain the Dubai's one ?


----------



## Elphaba

If you have a Malaysian licence you have to have lessons (min 21) and sit a test to obtain a Dubai licence.


----------



## Iron Horse

I asked at the RTA what it would take for a few of my guys from Mexico to obtain a drivers license here in Dubai and they could only direct me to the driving schools. How many classes will they have to take? They each have a drivers license from the United States, but passports from Mexico.


----------



## shaz

jaffar said:


> Hi to all members of expatforums,
> 
> I'd be able to give you info on obtaining a driving licence in dubai.
> 
> Feel free to contact me for any queries related to this field.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jaff


I have a Australian license and live in Sharjah, what are the requirements for me to get a driving license in sharjah if you know....thanks


----------



## jaffar

Elphaba said:


> If you have a Malaysian licence you have to have lessons (min 21) and sit a test to obtain a Dubai licence.


You need to get registerd with one among the five RTA approved driving institutes. You will apply for 20 classes followed by an assessment test, signal test and a road test. Incase you fail the road test, you'll have to attend 7 extra classes for a retest. For the rates you can call me on 0504960059.


----------



## jaffar

Iron Horse said:


> I asked at the RTA what it would take for a few of my guys from Mexico to obtain a drivers license here in Dubai and they could only direct me to the driving schools. How many classes will they have to take? They each have a drivers license from the United States, but passports from Mexico.


It depends on the validity of their licence. If the licence is still valid and has completed 7 years, they need not take any classes. They can register with a driving institute and apply for the signal and the road test. If their licences are less than 7 years, then they have to attend 20 classes. For the rates, you can call me on 0504960059


----------



## klchong118

I am colour blind (not serious though) cant past the optic test but i can see colour. is this going to affect my driving test and licence


----------



## BLM

Australian licenses are automatically transferable, same as British. You just need to get an eye test and fill out the form at RTA. It costs about Dhs 100.00. Its really crap that they make some nationalities do the lessons, it costs a fortune and takes months


----------



## hksgp

Hi, there,

How much will those classes normally cost? Also, can you accelerate the classes and take one per day?

Afterall, it's just to satisfy the formalities and not so much about learning to drive per se, at least for those who have already been driving for years.

Thank you!


----------



## nellie

I have a Swiss drivers licence, I live in France (did not have time to change it yet) but have South African and British nationality. Does it matter that my divers licence is not the same as my nationality? I can still change it to a French licence. I only move in August so there is enough time. At least it is the same as my current residency......


----------



## schnazzler

I'm bringing our driver over to the UAE from Bahrain. He's Bangladeshi nationality, and holds a Bahraini licence. Does he need to re-test?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi all,

I have a mexican drivers license which is of course not on the list of transferable licenses. I can however apply online for an International Driver Document and get it sent to Dubai, but before I shed the 80 USD I would like to know if it would help me at all to get my Dubai drivers license.

Anyone has any experience on this?

Thank you everyone,

Isabel


----------



## Shinjuku

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a mexican drivers license which is of course not on the list of transferable licenses. I can however apply online for an International Driver Document and get it sent to Dubai, but before I shed the 80 USD I would like to know if it would help me at all to get my Dubai drivers license.
> 
> Anyone has any experience on this?
> 
> Thank you everyone,
> 
> Isabel


The IDP will only allow you to rent/drive a car as a visitor.
Once your resident visa takes effect you'll need to get a dubai drivers license, which in your case means you'll need to take lessons and a driving test.


----------



## dizzyizzy

even if i am driving a rental car? 

do you know what are the consequences of driving a rental car with an IDP and residence visa? 

thanks Shinjuku


----------



## Shinjuku

That's bit of a grey area...i'd also be interested to know what people with rental cars do, particularly those who can't automatically convert their license (as i'm going to be in the same situation too)

It was stated in a previous thread that renting with IDP and resident visa might be allowed, but personally it's not something i'm going to risk.
Don't know what the consequences are, but don't really want to find out either


----------



## crazymazy1980

Elphaba said:


> Fortunatlely we Brits don't have to retake a test!
> 
> -


What is the procedure for us Brits? Do we need to hand over both parts of our licence or do we just show them and they take copies...?


----------



## Shinjuku

crazymazy1980 said:


> What is the procedure for us Brits? Do we need to hand over both parts of our licence or do we just show them and they take copies...?


See link below

Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai


----------



## crazymazy1980

Shinjuku said:


> See link below
> 
> Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai


Thanks,

Another couple of sets of passport photos to bring me thinks, I'm beginning to consider creating a portfolio of all the photos they want from me and move into male modelling.  

...maybe not. 

Why can't they just get a digital camera at each of the places and just take one there and then????


----------



## Pasanada

Stick to the day job, Maz! LOL 

I was advised to bring a large envelope of piccies, and boy did they come in handy! I feel almost famous in Dubai, my pic must be in every Govt office there is! LOL


----------



## asimq

Hi All,

I hold a pakistani passport however I am a permanent resident of USA and hold an American license for over 15 years. Would I still need to go through the hassle of taking the classes and tests?

I appreciate your advise.


----------



## gnomes

asimq, you will need to take a test. I know of a guy who holds a pakistani passport but US driving licence, they didnt accept it here so he had to sit driving exam. This was about 2 months ago, things change fast here so double check with RTA. There is an RTA office in DMC14 which opens till 3.30pm weekdays.


----------



## asimq

Gnomes, thank you for your prompt response. I'm wondering whether I should then just hold off until I get my citizenship in about 2 months or so for US? This would suck though. Would I still need to take the classes as well?

I'll check the RTA site as well... What is the link to the RTA site?

Asim


----------



## qwert97

asimq said:


> Gnomes, thank you for your prompt response. I'm wondering whether I should then just hold off until I get my citizenship in about 2 months or so for US? This would suck though. Would I still need to take the classes as well?
> 
> I'll check the RTA site as well... What is the link to the RTA site?
> 
> Asim


The rule is pretty simple. Your passport and driving license should be from the same country and that country should be on the list of approved countries for conversion. I would imagine that they would need to see your residence stamped on the American passport to be eligible. I may be wrong but that is what my gut tells me.


----------



## Maz25

qwert97 said:


> The rule is pretty simple. Your passport and driving license should be from the same country and that country should be on the list of approved countries for conversion. I would imagine that they would need to see your residence stamped on the American passport to be eligible. I may be wrong but that is what my gut tells me.


You are right! The license needs to match the passport, else you have to take lessons!


----------



## Jockvdv

Interesting link to see which licenses can be converted. 

But I think I may have a prob - I have a UK license but have lived in South Africa for 15+ years. 

Would it still be convertible? since the website says _Note: You have to be a citizen of the country given below with current resident status in UAE. This means that former residents from these countries who may be holding permanent driver licenses are not eligible and you will have to follow all the steps to get a new license as given here. _

Any ideas?


----------



## Maz25

Jockvdv said:


> Interesting link to see which licenses can be converted.
> 
> But I think I may have a prob - I have a UK license but have lived in South Africa for 15+ years.
> 
> Would it still be convertible? since the website says _Note: You have to be a citizen of the country given below with current resident status in UAE. This means that former residents from these countries who may be holding permanent driver licenses are not eligible and you will have to follow all the steps to get a new license as given here. _
> 
> Any ideas?


Unless you have a Brit passport, it's gonna be lessons! My colleague's friend had the same problem - Aussie passport, SA license! She got told to take lessons. I have a UK license as well and despite having previously decided to make a stand, I think I've now lost the battle and have decided to take lessons. It's impossible to get anywhere without a car and taxi drivers have made my nerves quite frayed!


----------



## qwert97

Jockvdv said:


> Interesting link to see which licenses can be converted.
> 
> But I think I may have a prob - I have a UK license but have lived in South Africa for 15+ years.
> 
> Would it still be convertible? since the website says _Note: You have to be a citizen of the country given below with current resident status in UAE. This means that former residents from these countries who may be holding permanent driver licenses are not eligible and you will have to follow all the steps to get a new license as given here. _
> 
> Any ideas?


The passport and the driving license should be issued from the same country. So if you have a UK license, UK Passport and your resident is stamped in UK passport then you are ok. Or alternatively if you have SA passport then you should have SA DL.


----------



## Maz25

The link is: Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai


----------



## Jockvdv

Thanks Maz & Qwert

Got it 

(Why am I thinking of relocating again - I hate all this pre-planning stuff - it was sooo much easier in my 20's and single! - LOL)

Jock


----------



## john roarke

jaffar said:


> Hi to all members of expatforums,
> 
> I'd be able to give you info on obtaining a driving licence in dubai.
> 
> Feel free to contact me for any queries related to this field.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jaff


Hi Jaffar, 

Good am. I am Filipino and worked in BAhrain for 2.5 years. I got a Bahraini license that will expire in 2010. I am presently working in Singapore and will be working in Dubai this year.

Will I need to take all these classes considering I had passed all tests in Bahrain?

Regards,


----------



## Maz25

john roarke said:


> Hi Jaffar,
> 
> Good am. I am Filipino and worked in BAhrain for 2.5 years. I got a Bahraini license that will expire in 2010. I am presently working in Singapore and will be working in Dubai this year.
> 
> Will I need to take all these classes considering I had passed all tests in Bahrain?
> 
> Regards,


Simple answer, is YES! Your passport needs to match your license!


----------



## john roarke

Maz25 said:


> Simple answer, is YES! Your passport needs to match your license!


Thanks Maz.... geez, all that 20 lessons and Road test in Bahrain down the drain...hehehe...


----------



## Rich27

*Driving license? and taking motorbike test???*

Hi Jaffar,

I'm moving out to Dubai in a month and I know from friends out there its a very 'car-orientated' city and I'd like to be mobile as soon as I can afford it. I've lived and worked in middle eastern countries before so I'm not daunted by the idea of getting behind the wheel out there.

I've held a full UK driving license for nearly ten years. What procedures am I looking at in order to gain a license out there? I've been told I don't need to take another test, is that accurate? 

I'm also looking to take my motorbike test once I've settled in, (not had the time to do it at home), how easy/difficult is that to undertake for an expat?

I appreciate any help.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## sgilli3

If you have a UK DL and UK passport, you will just be able to get a UAE DL without re-sitting the tests.


----------



## JJDubai

sgilli3 said:


> If you have a UK DL and UK passport, you will just be able to get a UAE DL without re-sitting the tests.


Above applies once you have Dubai residency..


----------



## sgilli3

JJDubai said:


> Above applies once you have Dubai residency..


Thanks...forgot to mention that !


----------



## dzdoc

New question. I am the female sponsor and husband not coming until later and then intermittently. Will I still need his permission to drive since I am the sponsor. US passport and license.


----------



## JJDubai

dzdoc said:


> New question. I am the female sponsor and husband not coming until later and then intermittently. Will I still need his permission to drive since I am the sponsor. US passport and license.


Suggest you check out:

Complete procedures for getting a driving license in Dubai


----------



## dzdoc

*thanks for the link*

I can transfer without having to take the test. Still not sure about the letter from my spouse though. It did not mention that. My husband thinks the whole subject is very amusing as he has not been able to give me permission to do anything for many years.


----------



## JJDubai

dzdoc said:


> I can transfer without having to take the test. Still not sure about the letter from my spouse though. It did not mention that. My husband thinks the whole subject is very amusing as he has not been able to give me permission to do anything for many years.


My husband thinks it is hilarious too - he thinks it even funnier that he has to 'allow' me to be on his liquor licence - married women can't get one in own right!


----------



## dzdoc

Oh, I never even thought of that. I will have to check into that. Not sure I can live without Merlot at night. Do you need that to drink in the bars as well.


----------



## JJDubai

dzdoc said:


> Oh, I never even thought of that. I will have to check into that. Not sure I can live without Merlot at night. Do you need that to drink in the bars as well.


You don't need it to drink in bars - no need to panic! You can't get liquor licence though until you are a resident (well your husband can't...) 

Not all restaurants are licenced - in sometimes surprising locations like Dubai Marina - but all 5 star hotels seem to be!


----------



## JJDubai

dzdoc said:


> Oh, I never even thought of that. I will have to check into that. Not sure I can live without Merlot at night. Do you need that to drink in the bars as well.


MMI :: Obtain A Liquor Licence


----------



## dzdoc

*drinking*



JJDubai said:


> You don't need it to drink in bars - no need to panic! You can't get liquor licence though until you are a resident (well your husband can't...)
> 
> Not all restaurants are licenced - in sometimes surprising locations like Dubai Marina - but all 5 star hotels seem to be!


Is it cheating to have another man buy my liquor till my husband arrives?


----------



## Lama

*Jordanian Drivers' License*

Hi Jafar,
I have Jordanian License and I need to go through the whole procedure you mentiond below. Since taxis are totally unreliable here  would the instructor pick up the student from the residence for an extra fee? I live in Discovery Gardens.
Your help is very much appreciated.


Lama






jaffar said:


> You need to get registerd with one among the five RTA approved driving institutes. You will apply for 20 classes followed by an assessment test, signal test and a road test. Incase you fail the road test, you'll have to attend 7 extra classes for a retest. For the rates you can call me on 0504960059.


----------



## Maz25

Lama said:


> Hi Jafar,
> I have Jordanian License and I need to go through the whole procedure you mentiond below. Since taxis are totally unreliable here  would the instructor pick up the student from the residence for an extra fee? I live in Discovery Gardens.
> Your help is very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Lama



I think Jaffar is no longer active on the forum.

Guys

A lot of us have posted information on the same topic in this same thread. There is the address and phone number for a driving school here (or else you can search for others online - you have a choice of 5!!!). Pick up the phone and make a call or else, go there with all your docs in hand and you will have all your questions answered. There is really no point in continuously asking the same question - that won't get you your license. I think you'll find that you'll be mobile a lot quicker if you actually make the effort to at least register with a driving school!


----------



## sydneysider

jaffar said:


> I work for a driving center. We are linked to the RTA.


Hi there - I have an Australian licence and if I'm lucky enough to get a job in UAE, then I will live in Dubai. 

So, is an Australian licence like a UK licence - no lessons - in Dubai?
Please briefly explain the procedure and costs involved.
And what side of the road do they drive on in Dubai? Same side as Australia/England?

Many thanks


----------



## sgilli3

In the UAE we (Aussies) drive on the "wrong" side of the road.
The steering wheel in the cars is on the left, and we drive on the right hand side ( so totally opposite to home)

If you have an Oz passport and Oz DL, then you can swap it for a UAE DL ( once you have residency sorted)


----------



## sydneysider

sgilli3 said:


> In the UAE we (Aussies) drive on the "wrong" side of the road.
> The steering wheel in the cars is on the left, and we drive on the right hand side ( so totally opposite to home)
> 
> If you have an Oz passport and Oz DL, then you can swap it for a UAE DL ( once you have residency sorted)


Thanks sgilli3 - OMG totally different, and with the traffic already a nightmare to get used to, I had my fingers crossed that they may have inherited the British road rules. Oh well, will be taxis for a while I suppose ... maybe driving lesson would be good LOL!!!

Many thanks again and will let you know if I get the job.


----------



## sgilli3

All the best- let us know how you go !


----------



## UAEKiwi

Hi Jaff, I'd like to take you up on your offer below on what needs to be done. I am moving to Dubai shortly and have a NZ driver's license but do not yet have an International license. Thanks, Simon




jaffar said:


> Hi to all members of expatforums,
> 
> I'd be able to give you info on obtaining a driving licence in dubai.
> 
> Feel free to contact me for any queries related to this field.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jaff


----------



## mukulj

*visa issue*



jaffar said:


> Hi to all members of expatforums,
> 
> I'd be able to give you info on obtaining a driving licence in dubai.
> 
> Feel free to contact me for any queries related to this field.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jaff


Hey , i am an expat living in dubai at the moment. i turn 18 in march...but jus 10 days after i turn 18 my visa expires...i may be able to get an extension on my visa as i am a student. is it possible for me apply for a licence?
but in case i dont get my extension...can i still aply for my drivers licence before my visa expires?


----------



## quattro

Hi everyone,

How quickly can I get the 20 lessons done to get a UAE license?

I used to have a British driving license but got banned for speeding, get it back in 90 days, would it be quicker to wait until I get it back and then get it swapped over or can I fly through the lessons and test in a few days?


----------



## gaya

Hi, i would like to know more about getting a driving licence here. Kindly advice. Im holding a msian driving licence too. thanks


----------



## Sea

Hey guys,

Don't know a lot about this. But I just registered for 40 lessons with "Emirates Driving Institute" (since I owned no previous licence I couldn't choose the 20 lessons) and they have a waiting list of 4-6 weeks before my classes can start; apparently, so do all the other driving schools.

And at EID I'm only allowed a max of 4 lessons per week, so I'll have to wait about 6weeks now before I start, then take lessons for 10 weeks.... yeah, no license for me till late summer...


----------



## gaya

This is what happened to a colleague of mine as well, she had such a hard time to just get her classes.
and took her months to complete her classes coz her instructor is always 'unavailable'

sea, how much you paid for this 40 classes? Thanks





Sea said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Don't know a lot about this. But I just registered for 40 lessons with "Emirates Driving Institute" (since I owned no previous licence I couldn't choose the 20 lessons) and they have a waiting list of 4-6 weeks before my classes can start; apparently, so do all the other driving schools.
> 
> And at EID I'm only allowed a max of 4 lessons per week, so I'll have to wait about 6weeks now before I start, then take lessons for 10 weeks.... yeah, no license for me till late summer...


----------



## Sea

Total of 4500dhs (incl. theory classes, tests, e.t.c.)



gaya said:


> This is what happened to a colleague of mine as well, she had such a hard time to just get her classes.
> and took her months to complete her classes coz her instructor is always 'unavailable'
> 
> sea, how much you paid for this 40 classes? Thanks


----------



## shinny_girl

couldnt you just change your home country liscence to UAE one?




Sea said:


> Total of 4500dhs (incl. theory classes, tests, e.t.c.)


----------



## sgilli3

shinny_girl said:


> couldnt you just change your home country liscence to UAE one?


Only people from certain countries can swap their current DL for a UAE one.

If your DL is not one of the countries on the list to be able to swap it over without classes etc...then you have to sit a certain amount of driving classes and pass the test again.


----------



## shinny_girl

i thought this guy is from denmark and i believe they are in the list....



sgilli3 said:


> Only people from certain countries can swap their current DL for a UAE one.
> 
> If your DL is not one of the countries on the list to be able to swap it over without classes etc...then you have to sit a certain amount of driving classes and pass the test again.


----------



## Sea

ahh... not a guy, not from Denmark (just used to live there till I moved here) I'm from Nigeria - actually never had a license (just drove around the backyard ) so the 40 lessons are in good order.... if only they could start NOW!!!! 



shinny_girl said:


> i thought this guy is from denmark and i believe they are in the list....


----------



## Shinjuku

sgilli3 said:


> Only people from certain countries can swap their current DL for a UAE one.
> 
> If your DL is not one of the countries on the list to be able to swap it over without classes etc...then you have to sit a certain amount of driving classes and pass the test again.


Its not the driving license the RTA looks at. Its the passport as apparently driving skills is determined by nationality and not by where you learnt to drive


----------



## sgilli3

Shinjuku said:


> Its not the driving license the RTA looks at. Its the passport as apparently driving skills is determined by nationality and not by where you learnt to drive


True- I didnt make it clear in my post
Yes DL and passport must be issued from same country.


----------



## Sea

Guess who starts driving lessons today?!!!!  Wow! waiting period of "4-6 weeks" magically turned into just 1!! (I guess ppl really are leaving Dubai, huh?





gaya said:


> This is what happened to a colleague of mine as well, she had such a hard time to just get her classes.
> and took her months to complete her classes coz her instructor is always 'unavailable'
> 
> sea, how much you paid for this 40 classes? Thanks


----------



## lordvader

I have USA Drivers Licence
I do not have a US passport

Will it easyer than rest for me to get a Dubai Licence

Thxs


----------



## qwert97

lordvader said:


> I have USA Drivers Licence
> I do not have a US passport
> 
> Will it easyer than rest for me to get a Dubai Licence
> 
> Thxs


Nope, the only way you *may* be able to convert is if your passport is from one the countries listed on the conversion list. I have used the wrd 'may' since it is a gey area.


----------



## niro

jaffar said:


> Hi to all members of expatforums,
> 
> I'd be able to give you info on obtaining a driving licence in dubai.
> 
> Feel free to contact me for any queries related to this field.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jaff


Hello Jaffar,

I am from Canada. I plan to move to Abu Dhabi with my wife and my kid.

My wife has no driving licence. Is it possible for her to obtain a driving licence in UAE?

Thanks


----------



## Dharampal 2009

*Driving licence RTA*

I am one of the Expatriate working here in Dubai. Presently giving the Driving Road test for LMV vehicle. I have completed almost 11 tests still trying for the same. I feel like having swallowed a pill that is stuck in my neck. It does not go down nor it comes out of my neck.

I have a suggestion for the same. Is it possible that instead of issuing the main licence. RTA should introduce a licence that is called " Learners Trial Licence" in which the learner will pass in the max attempts of 5 tests and will be allowed to drive the vehicle on small internal roads with "L" marked on both sides of the LMV. 

This will give oppourtunity to have hands on practice for driving skills. This licence should be valid for six months after which on final test is conducted . If the learner passes the test he/she will be awarded permanent licence otherwise allowed to practice for next one month with his temperory licence. and henceforth give test again for final test.

This will facilitate the learner with the facilty to practise in full the driving skills without paying the school huge amounts which he/she is paying at present almost weekly once without any achievements. This will reduce the burden of payment to quite a good extent for a learner. Also this trail period of 6 months will make the driver more confident and practiced with the driving skills.

This will reduct the bad image of RTA many people fail in the tests conducted by RTA for driving. Rightnow everyone who applies for driving licence almonst 95 % of people think once they apply for the same its going to be long time to pass the test and spend huge amount of money and time. Presently to get licence is an costly affair.

I hope a day will come that learning driving skill will not be a costly & nor time consuming affair.

Regards
Dharampal

Finally I request RTA to make it little easy and affordable for a comman man to get the driving licence.

What do you think ?
:juggle:
Can you guide me how to get licence dubai rta


----------



## kedar7009

*Dubai licence*

HI
I M HAVING A VALID DUBAI DRIVING LICENCE. NOW M IN BAHRAIN SO I WANT TO CHANGE IT TO BAHRAIN LICENCE. BUT THEY SEEMS TO CANCEL THE DUBAI LICENCE.
NOW I PLAN TO RETURN AFTER 1 YEAR TO DUBAI. WILL I HAVE TO AGAIN GO FOR A TEST IN DUBAI

PLS AVISE ME

tHANKS AND REGARDS
KEDAR




jaffar said:


> Hi to all members of expatforums,
> 
> I'd be able to give you info on obtaining a driving licence in dubai.
> 
> Feel free to contact me for any queries related to this field.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jaff


----------



## ramsq8

I am an Indian have a GCC & Kuwait DL now moving to Dubai as resident. Is it possible for me to convert the GCC licence to UAE DL? If not what are the procedures I need to follow.

Thanks


----------



## Sumair

You can not transfer but get credits against your driving license.

If you are in Dubai , go to any licensing agency ( Dubai Police), procedure is very straight , you need to open file , go for eye check and blood test , than go to counter , opt for automatic or manual , show your original GCC license and get exemption from mandatory learning driving hours , you need to appear in signal test and than road test. You will only one chance if pass than you will get license if not than .............in next post....

Best of Luck!




ramsq8 said:


> I am an Indian have a GCC & Kuwait DL now moving to Dubai as resident. Is it possible for me to convert the GCC licence to UAE DL? If not what are the procedures I need to follow.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rsinner

ramsq8 said:


> I am an Indian have a GCC & Kuwait DL now moving to Dubai as resident. Is it possible for me to convert the GCC licence to UAE DL? If not what are the procedures I need to follow.
> 
> Thanks


I think it won't be possible for you to convert it directly without a driving test. You might be able to take the test though without having classes (but the driving centre will still make you pay for the classes). Go to any of the driving schools and talk to them since different people get to hear different replies
Belhasa, Emirates Diving Institute, Dubai Driving Centre, Al Ahli Driving, Galadari Driving Institute all have websites with their centre locations. Also, they have sales counters in most malls, or you could talk to them on the phone. Try out the various institutes till you hear what you want to hear


----------



## bigbang70

*driving*

how much are these lessons and what is the quickest amount of time to do them


----------



## Guest

Santa said:


> I have had a Canadian license but already expired, and a valid Hong Kong license. What will be the simplest method to obtain the Dubai's one ?


Santa: I was in the same situation - my Canadian license expired, and although I have a valid UK license, I couldn't use it to get a Dubai license because my passport is Canadian. So I had to get a new Canadian (Ontario) one. You have to go to the Canadian consulate to get them to issue a letter stating the license is valid. Also, the RTA will not accept temporary licenses, as I took my temporary one down there and they told me I had to have the permanent one, so I had to wait for that to arrive. 

You can probably renew your Canadian license over the phone, if it didn't expire that long ago. What I did was have it sent to a friend in Canada who couriered it over to me here.

Hope that helps
Nola


----------



## rsinner

bigbang70 said:


> how much are these lessons and what is the quickest amount of time to do them


If you are a US Passport holder with a US license, you dont have to take any lessons and directly convert the US license to a UAE one
In case you have a license which does not meet the condition above (passport + license from the same country which is one of the 33 elite countries), then you need to take 16 classes + road test + signal test
In case you don't have a license then 40 classes + road test + parking test + signal test

Classes are 50 Dhs - 75 Dhs depending on the institute. You would generally have 6 classes a week (1 hour session = 2 classes)
So for 40 classes, budget 6 weeks + 1-2 weeks to start your classes + a week each time you fail a test (it happens a LOT)
For 40 classes expect to pay c. 4500 with class fees + test fees + myriad fees. Each time you fail, it is an extra 700 bucks


----------



## Sumair

Iam just adding my few cents:

There are different procedures in different states: 

But if you are citizen of 33 listed countries and having valid driving license, you will get UAE driving license in exchange .

Abu Dhabi:

Having valid driving license from any of country , register , go for theoretical test pass go for road test ( one chance only) if fail than go back to institute .

Having no valid license, register , go for theoretical test pass proceed to internal tests ( assessments) ( like parking test etc) pass go for road test . fail go for further training.

RAK:

Having valid driving license from any of country , register , 20 hours class go for signal test pass go for road test if fail than either retest or go back to institute 

Having no valid license, register , go for theoretical test pass proceed to internal tests ( assessments) ( like parking test etc) pass go for road test . fail go for further training.

Dubai:
Having valid driving license from any of country , register , 20 ( or 16) hours class go for signal test pass go for road test if fail than either retest or go back to institute 


Having no valid license, register , go for theoretical test pass proceed to internal tests ( assessments) ( like parking test etc) pass go for road test . fail go for further training.



iam just adding : if you have valid driving license from GCC than signal test +road test


If you have valid driving license ( outside UAE & Gulf ) than 16 classes( in some state 20) + signal test+ road test ( only for working applicant non working applicant like house wive can not get exemption)

If you donot have any driving license than 40 classes +parking test + signal test+road test

If you have license + passport of 33 listed countries than your license will be converted directly into UAE driving license.





rsinner said:


> If you are a US Passport holder with a US license, you dont have to take any lessons and directly convert the US license to a UAE one
> In case you have a license which does not meet the condition above (passport + license from the same country which is one of the 33 elite countries), then you need to take 16 classes + road test + signal test
> In case you don't have a license then 40 classes + road test + parking test + signal test
> 
> Classes are 50 Dhs - 75 Dhs depending on the institute. You would generally have 6 classes a week (1 hour session = 2 classes)
> So for 40 classes, budget 6 weeks + 1-2 weeks to start your classes + a week each time you fail a test (it happens a LOT)
> For 40 classes expect to pay c. 4500 with class fees + test fees + myriad fees. Each time you fail, it is an extra 700 bucks


----------



## Alessandra de Saint

oh my, you guys didn't really make me happy  we are about to move to Dubai from Oman - I have done all these monkey business here, spent hundrends of rials so am an owner of omani and uk DL however a czech passport... so over the moon that i will have to undergo the process of "training" again. needless to say when we move I'm going to be 8months pregnant - not really fit for 20hours driving, not keen on leaving a newborn either...as my husband works for days away from home this is going to be so "funny" without being able to drive for months! 
I wonder if all this hassle is worth it?


----------



## Alessandra de Saint

Exchange drivers licence Dubai UAE

as per this webpage, there's Czech republic on it, just with the mark it needs to be translated in Arabic. yohooo, there may be a chance!  also there's the update form 2009 that people who have different driving licence than passport can still swap it... welll we'll see i suppose. its definately worth a try just to go with a huge bump and ask them for a direct swap


----------



## Jynxgirl

Just talk real nice and its amazing what rules can be bent a little for you


----------



## Alessandra de Saint

Jynx that's how it works in Oman anyway... depends how good breakfast they had 
i'm totally frustrated about all this hassle in middle east, makes me more and more tired now.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Just keep your eyes fixated on the end of your journey here otherwise it will drive you crazy. Thats my opinion though 

:focus:


----------



## Alessandra de Saint

:0) so true... and sad at the same time. i blamed my poor husband today for having such a stupid job to drag us to undeveloped places like this


----------



## flekke101

jaffar said:


> Hi to all members of expatforums,
> 
> I'd be able to give you info on obtaining a driving licence in dubai.
> 
> Feel free to contact me for any queries related to this field.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jaff


Jaff,

I currently live in the US and have a NY issued driving license, I am not an American though. What is the process to obtain a driving license in dubai? I am planning to move there in a few weeks. 

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

Flekke,

Unless you hold an USA passport, you will have to undergo driving lessons - painful, expensive process unfortunately.

From what country is your passport?


----------



## flekke101

hey,

thanks for response.. how expensive and why is it painful? also how long does it usually take to complete all lessons?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Since you are not a beginner, you'll probably have to take 30 lessons (it would be 40+ for beginners). The price depends on the driving school, but budget at least 2,500 dhs for the lessons only, plus endless fees added along the way (file opening with the RTA, safety lectures, assesment, road test, eye test, etc etc). Expect to pay something around 4,000 dhs for the whole thing.

You'll be taking 6 lessons per week (3 times a week, 2 lessons per day, 30 mins per lesson, so that's really one hour but they "sell" it as a 30 min lesson - don't ask me why), so if everything goes well and you pass the test on the first go, you'll finish in 6 weeks or so (5 weeks of lessons + 1 week to get your road test scheduled by RTA). 

Having to sit down for half a day of boring lectures about how to change lanes, traffic signals, etc, and paying ridiculous amounts of money for being taught how to drive when you've been doing it for +15 years = PAINFUL


----------



## flekke101

dizzyizzy said:


> Since you are not a beginner, you'll probably have to take 30 lessons (it would be 40+ for beginners). The price depends on the driving school, but budget at least 2,500 dhs for the lessons only, plus endless fees added along the way (file opening with the RTA, safety lectures, assesment, road test, eye test, etc etc). Expect to pay something around 4,000 dhs for the whole thing.
> 
> You'll be taking 6 lessons per week (3 times a week, 2 lessons per day, 30 mins per lesson, so that's really one hour but they "sell" it as a 30 min lesson - don't ask me why), so if everything goes well and you pass the test on the first go, you'll finish in 6 weeks or so (5 weeks of lessons + 1 week to get your road test scheduled by RTA).
> 
> Having to sit down for half a day of boring lectures about how to change lanes, traffic signals, etc, and paying ridiculous amounts of money for being taught how to drive when you've been doing it for +15 years = PAINFUL



30+ lessons.. wow! what you described sounds painful.. I might just take a pass on those whole deal then.. 

thanks,


----------



## dizzyizzy

Is quite easy to move around in taxis though - and DIFC is very centric located so no issues there. For me I had no option since I work in Jebel Ali (middle of nowhere) and also I am too stubborn and independent and I just NEED a car (and I also have to admit that I got a little fed up of rude/almost no english speaking/no knowledge of the city/*sometimes* stinky taxi drivers )


----------



## dizzyizzy

and let's not forget the metro... very new, very nice, and goes to DIFC


----------



## Alessandra de Saint

taxis can be easy but not if you have 2 kids... i also just said i am not going to move over if am going to be with no driving licence for 6months...


----------



## dizzyizzy

Alessandra de Saint said:


> taxis can be easy but not if you have 2 kids... i also just said i am not going to move over if am going to be with no driving licence for 6months...


You can have it quicker if you are willing to pay for VIP lessons which 2 years ago cost around 8,000 dhs from what I heard from a friend who took them. That would allow you to get it done in 1-2 weeks tops. 

However the process can not start until you have your residence visa stamped on your passport, which could take something between 1 week.... to infinity, depending on the company, PRO, etc.


----------



## Alessandra de Saint

8.000dhs or even 4.500dhs is a bit overpriced for otherwise useless driving licence especially when i dont know how long we would stay. and i have just done it in Oman.


----------



## dizzyizzy

And just out of curiosity, how does it work in Oman? You also have to take lessons? I honestly feel is just a money making scheme.


----------



## Alessandra de Saint

it definately is as they don't let you pass the first time...some people I know had to take the test 20x... were made to buy more lessons etc. and these are people who have been driving for 20+ years and are definately better drivers than Omanis or Emiratis 
i'm really sick and tired of the treatment we get here compared what they enjoy in europe...


----------



## dizzyizzy

oh my gawd - and I though it was PAINFUL in Dubai!


----------



## cmsabu

*Need a dubai driving license*

Dear,

I need a driving license, so please contact me with further details.

Thanks.

C.M.Sabu.


----------



## ccr

Alessandra de Saint said:


> it definately is as they don't let you pass the first time...some people I know had to take the test 20x...


Not always true...

One of my engineers just moved from Cairo, and had to take the full course to exchange his Egyptian driving license to UAE license. He only been driving for 5+ years in Cairo (i.e. read "driving in Cairo" as "surviving while operating a moving vehicle")

He passed on his first test...

This was much to my surprise, I even bet against him passing before 3 tests in the office pool


----------



## newbie913

my colleague passed on her 1st attempt today.. mines scheduled for 15th but might be cancelled due to eid. hmmm


----------



## Elphaba

There have always been rumours about there being a set number of people that are allowed to pass each month. Once they reach that number, you'll be failed no matter how well you do. Allegedly...
-


----------



## newbie913

yikes!!


----------



## NAUAE

20 lessons at Belhasa Jebel Ali followed by a signal test, then assessment test and finally the road test which I passed in the first attempt.

@Elphaba: I wouldnt know about that allegation but what I can attest to is that some of the other people in the car with me during the road test shouldnt be allowed near a car. And that much was also true during the assessment test. Imagine my relief when justice was done and they were failed. 

The funny part was that afterwards they were asking around as to why they were failed and that this was not fair. Especially one guy who gave a left turn indication, sharply turned steering and then changed 3 lanes in one go.......and by some miracle or the other we didnt have a massive pile up of cars behind us!!


----------



## hassan10010

my visa was in Ajman & i open my manual driving file last 1 & half year's ago .. i did total 9 test for license but until now i didn't this. 
This situation in ajman not only with me .. i saw more person who open their file last two or three years ago & until now they didn't get their license. 
More person told me that Ajman Gov. doesn't want to give license quickly bcoz by this they earn money .. 

We suffer more for the license bt Ajman Gov. just think for there business.


----------



## regilito

Sumair said:


> You can not transfer but get credits against your driving license.
> 
> If you are in Dubai , go to any licensing agency ( Dubai Police), procedure is very straight , you need to open file , go for eye check and blood test , than go to counter , opt for automatic or manual , show your original GCC license and get exemption from mandatory learning driving hours , you need to appear in signal test and than road test. You will only one chance if pass than you will get license if not than .............in next post....
> 
> Best of Luck!


Mr. Sumair/Jaff,

I'm a Permanent Resident in Canada but not yet citizen and i have a Dlicense from Philippine since 1992, DLicense from Oman since 2000 but expired, DLicense from Saudi Arabia since 2010 and DLicense from Canada Since 2009. Can i get credit from one of those DL at least? Can i Convert one of them?


----------



## Aika

I'm 19 y.o I want to pass my driving license in Dubai can someone advice please.


----------



## averroes

So I am an American citizen and applying for Jordanian and International driver's license. If I acquire both, will I still need to sit and take the test to get a Dubai driver's license? What's the procedure exactly - will I need to take lessons still? How much time/money will they require?

Cheers,


----------



## averroes

So I am an American citizen and applying for Jordanian and International driver's license. If I acquire both, will I still need to sit and take the test to get a Dubai driver's license? What's the procedure exactly - will I need to take lessons still? How much time/money will they require?

Cheers,


----------



## awarhekar

Hi!
I have a Dubai driving license which is valid till 2020. But my Dubai residence visa had expired in Aug 2011. Does that mean that the driving license is no longer valid? I can't use this unexpired driving license when I come for a visit to Dubai?

Thank you!


----------



## rsinner

awarhekar said:


> Hi!
> I have a Dubai driving license which is valid till 2020. But my Dubai residence visa had expired in Aug 2011. Does that mean that the driving license is no longer valid? I can't use this unexpired driving license when I come for a visit to Dubai?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes. 

gulfnews : Driving licence valid after visa cancellation


----------



## imran_khan_at

*hello*

hi jaffer i m having my drivers license file with belhasa , failed 5 times every time some ...... reason kindly contact me _/snip_


----------



## imran_khan_at

no here to answer me


----------



## Ozysanj

jaffar said:


> Hi to all members of expatforums,
> 
> I'd be able to give you info on obtaining a driving licence in dubai.
> 
> Feel free to contact me for any queries related to this field.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jaff


Hi Jaffar,
Can you tell me what is needed and how much it costs to obtain a licence from scratch please?
I don't have one but will need if we end up in UAE.
Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2

Probably about 1100 Euro to do it from Scratch.


----------



## Chocoholic

rsinner said:


> Yes.
> 
> gulfnews : Driving licence valid after visa cancellation


I think you misunderstood the posters question. He CAN use his UAE drivers license even though his residency has been cancelled.


----------



## Ozysanj

Felixtoo2 said:


> Probably about 1100 Euro to do it from Scratch.


Really! That's expensive...not good...


----------



## imran_khan_at

hi 

Assalam Alaikum


i m waiting for your response in this regards.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Have you actually asked a question? The best advice I can give someone who's failed five times is, drive better!!


----------



## Chocoholic

imran_khan_at said:


> hi
> 
> Assalam Alaikum
> 
> 
> i m waiting for your response in this regards.


Dude, you resurrected a thread that is FIVE years old!!! That poster doesn't appear to be here anymore. Give it up.

The only way you can pass your test is by being better - end of.


----------



## knreddy

Hi, I have Australian License (Australian Citizen) relocating to Dubai in March 2013. Do I need Residence Visa on my Australian Passport to convert my license to UAE license.??





BLM said:


> Australian licenses are automatically transferable, same as British. You just need to get an eye test and fill out the form at RTA. It costs about Dhs 100.00. Its really crap that they make some nationalities do the lessons, it costs a fortune and takes months


----------



## Chocoholic

knreddy said:


> Hi, I have Australian License (Australian Citizen) relocating to Dubai in March 2013. Do I need Residence Visa on my Australian Passport to convert my license to UAE license.??


Yes, once you have your residency visa, you can just convert your Aussie license to a UAE one.


----------



## knreddy

Thanks heaps Chocoholic. 

Is it possible to drive a Car (with international driving license) before i get residency visa and UAE driving license.




Chocoholic said:


> Yes, once you have your residency visa, you can just convert your Aussie license to a UAE one.


----------



## Chocoholic

knreddy said:


> Thanks heaps Chocoholic.
> 
> Is it possible to drive a Car (with international driving license) before i get residency visa and UAE driving license.


Yep, you can hire a car with an International license.


----------



## Lyaliuae

Chocoholic said:


> Yep, you can hire a car with an International license.


+1. I agree with that.


----------



## Lyaliuae

Please read the license registration at Dubai Police Website on this URL:

https://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/dp/english/centers.jsp?Page=A26&Id=4500&num=null&num2=1633&mainlayid=1633&ItemType=4&LanCode=2


----------



## imran_khan_at

Hello,

Dear Jafar ,

please help me out as i m really struggling with this , belhasa driving school - al wasl club near jadaf , business bay .

failed 7 times: complaint to several people in the school and all the people just try next time inshallha u will be getting we cannot do in this u must have good training- my dear jafar i have finished 9 month , 15000AED. please please if u can help me out i would greate full through out my life. waiting for ur response .


----------



## chats80

Hi Chocoholic,

I have newly moved to Dubai, from India and have already obtained my 4-wheeler (LMV) driving license. I am an avid motorcycle enthusiast and am looking forward to rent some of the low-range superbikes (250cc to 500cc) in the winter of 2013. I have a 2-wheeler driving license from India, which is more than 5 years old and understand that I will require a local 2-wheeler driving license.

My first question is - Do I need any special permit (after I obtain the 2-wheeler driving license) to be able to ride a sportsbike?

Secondly, does the 2-wheeler driving license/ the special permit (if reqd), limit the bike categories, according to engine capacity?

I have not been able to find this information anywhere and most of my friends seem to be unaware of the rules and regulations surrounding the 2-wheeler driving license. Please advise.

Thanks and Regards
chats80


----------



## bradhudson

I do not think there is any separate license requirement to ride sports bikes, correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## Jynxgirl

A Motorcycle endorsement on your license is valid for any two wheel vehicle.


----------



## telecompro

Hi Guys,

I have a NZ passport and NZ licence but it has expired last year. Is there any way i go do an exchange without going through all those tests? and pay all this money...

P.S No i can not exchange my licences from UAE, as i have to go personally to NZ to do a renewal whcih sucks..

Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## londonmandan

Hi,

I will be moving to UAE in 2 weeks and currently do not hold a UK drivers licence (although I can drive) can I do a few lessons and get a UAE licence?

Thanks
Danny


----------



## Stevesolar

londonmandan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be moving to UAE in 2 weeks and currently do not hold a UK drivers licence (although I can drive) can I do a few lessons and get a UAE licence?
> 
> Thanks
> Danny


Hi Danny
You will need to do the normal lessons that someone who does not hold a UK licence does - 40 classes if you don't have a valid licence in own country.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## arabianhorse

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Danny
> You will need to do the normal lessons that someone who does not hold a UK licence does - 40 classes if you don't have a valid licence in own country.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Yes that's right 40 classes. But it's worth it. The Penalty for failing your test is 40 lashes if I were you I'd take the test in the UK before coming over.


----------



## hlnio99

Hi all,
I understand that this thread is over a year old...so its time to revive it 

I'm a Malaysian, holding a UK driving licence for over 5 years. I have been told that I can't convert the licence to UAE one directly and have to go through Theory Test (practical test would be waived) is that right? Does anyone know what is the procedure of the licence conversion, given my circumstance? 

Thanks


----------

